# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ببركة الله افتتاح....................مفاجئة

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
كيف حالكم اخواني وخواتي 

اود ان الفت انتباهكم الى انه تم وبحمد الله افتتاح فصول حوزوية في
شبكتنا الغالية 
ونتمنى منكم الألتحاق معنا في هذا الركب المبارك مع سماحة الشيخ :
ابو محمد جواد

الفصل الأول :
اجوبة المسائل الفقهية العامة 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=96463

ويرحب بجميع الأخوة والأخوات بالأنضمام فيه 

الفصل الثاني:
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=96464
اجوبة المسائل الفقهية الخاصة بالنساء 
فصل نسائي فقط ولمن يريد ان يزيد تقافته من الأخوة الكرام

الفصل الثالث:
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=97686
مصطلحات حوزوية 
لتعريف عن الحوزة العلمية وماهيتها 

نتمنى مشاركتكم معنا 
( وقل ربي زدني علما)
فإن تعلمت فاعلم ان 
(زكاة العلم تعليمه )
والله الموفق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
في ميزان حسناتكم يارب
رحم الله والديكم عن النار والعذاااب
حوائج مقضيه بحق الاطهار

----------


## عنيده

_يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه يا رب .._ 

_و اطمح الى المزيد من النشاط .._ 

_الله يخليكم يا رب .._ 

_موفقين لكل خير .._

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يعطييييييييكم العاااااااااافية

و في ميزااااااااان حسناااااااتكم ان شاء الله

بالتوفييييييييق يا رب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله يعطيكم العافيه عمووه 
في ميزان حسناتكم
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله والكل يستفيد
وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## موالية حيدر

_والله ..  والسبعة إنعام ..._
_ من هالأفكار .. الجهنمية ..._
_ولا سيما...  ونحن بحاجة ماسة ..._
_لكل ما من شأنه ..._
_الرقي ... والسمو ..._
_باشبكة ..._
_وبما يعود ... _ 
_بالنفع ...  والفائدة ..._
_على ...  كافة الموالين ..._

_جزيتم ...   عن الإسلام ..._ 
_خيراً   ..._

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآفيه :)*

*في ميزآن حسنآتكم إن شآء الله ،،*

*وبآلتوفيق ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيكم العافية يارب
وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

بالتوفيق ...والى الامام ياشبكة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات حبيباتي جميع 
واتمنى اشوفكن منضمات معانا في حوزة شبكتنا
والله الموفق

----------


## حلاالكون

*يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه* 
*وفي ميزان حسناتكم*

*وباالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للمرور
نتمنى مشاركتكم

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*ربي يوفقكم الي مايرضاه الله 

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار مشاركتش خيو 
مشكوره عالمرور

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

الأخت عفاف الهدى ,,,


السلام عليكم ..


جزاكم الله خيراً و مرحومة الوالدين ,,,

واقعاً شعرت بالإحراج والدهشة  :embarrest:  حين شاهدت هذا الموضوع , , 

فلم أكن أعلم أني فتحت حوزة في المنتدى المبارك ..

لكن مشكورين على هذه البالغة الكبيرة ,,  :bigsmile: 

وكل ما في الأمر أنها صفحة نتعلم فيها جميعاً , أما حوزة فهذه كبير جداً جداً ,,

_و اللطيف_ أختي الفاضلة ,, أني كتبت في الصفحة الخاصة بعض التعليقات , بدون 
علم عما كتب هنا , ثم قبل خروجي من المنتدى أخذت جولة فيه للإطلاع وإذا بي أرى 
هذا الموضوع !!! 

وعليه كتبت التعليق هذا فوراً ,,

لهذا .. ما ادري ويش اقول ,, لكن راجعوا الصفحة الخاصة و نورونا بملاحظاتكم ...

و أشير هنا إلى أنه ليس عندي المجال الكافي لمتابعة جميع المواضيع والصفحات ؛ 
و عليه قد يتكرر تقصيري في الأمر ,, فلا يزعل أحد لعدم المشاركة في موضوعه ,,
نعم , بين حين و آخر أحاول المرور على جميع الصفحات ,,

فالمعذرة من الجميع على التقصير ,,

والشكر الجزيل لكم جميعاً ,,, خصوصاً الأخت عفاف الهدى ,,

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم ...

----------


## سر النجاة

موفقين لكل خير 
سأكون  بالقرب منكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع عالمرور 
سماحة الشيخ 
يعطيك العافية 
موفق لكل خير

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

الله يوفقكم كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره عالمرور خيو وابي اشوف مشاركاتكم معانا

----------

